
Show HN: Subscription based suite of ML APIs from Google/MSFT/AWS, any feedback? - mohi13
https://dataturks.com/
======
mohi13
For anyone wondering what it is:

A service to compare and integrate all the world's best ML/AI APIs from one
place.

Allows transparent connection to more than a dozen ML API providers like
Google, Microsoft, AWS etc such that for any use case say, image moderation,
you can move from one API provider to another in a whiff with no code change
since we provide a common response.

Also, you can configure to mix match response from multiple providers to suit
your needs.

~~~
ezekg
I don’t understand the whole “a Netflix for machine learning” bit. If you have
to explain what your tagline means, you should probably change your tagline to
something that makes more sense. Netflix immediately makes me think movies.

~~~
mohi13
Just curious, how would you describe this? May be would help me to put in a
better way.

~~~
ezekg
A subscription with a suite of ML APIs, maybe? Idk, but the Netflix bit is
really confusing—I mean you had to explain what your product actually is in
your OP because the tagline tells you nothing. “Netflix” doesn’t make me think
“pay as you go API suite/marketplace/thing.”

~~~
mohi13
Thanks for the feedback, I guess that makes more sense.

------
aviv
This is similar to what Cloud Elements offers for other types of APIs. Take a
look how they market it.

~~~
mohi13
Thanks. We had looked at what they were doing, similar as a concept but quite
different in use cases. CE is mostly to support multiple platforms like
Magneto/Shopify or other business integrations etc with just one integration,
we are making it for developers and teams to integrate and iterate
faster..similar to what Segment does for Analytics.

